# Weekly competition 2010-12



## AvGalen (Mar 19, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' F2 R F' R2 U' R2 U F' U' 
*2. *F' R F U' R2 F2 U' F' U2 
*3. *F' R2 F' U F' R2 F U2 
*4. *U F2 U' R U' R F' U' F2 U' 
*5. *U R U2 R U F2 U R2 

*3x3x3*
*1. *D' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D U2 B2 U F' L' D2 L' D2 R F' D B2 R' 
*2. *B2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 D2 B R' U' B' D' F' L2 U2 B' D2 B 
*3. *D2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 U' F L2 R2 F L2 B L' R2 D' F' U' 
*4. *D' U' F2 R2 F2 D B2 D' R2 D' L' B R U F' D' B U2 F R' B2 
*5. *L2 F2 R' B2 L D2 U2 B2 L D' L' B L2 D U' L2 D' F' R F2 

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 L Rw2 R' B' Fw' F2 Uw2 L2 Rw B R D Uw' U' Rw2 R' D' R' U' L' B' Uw2 U2 B Fw L2 Uw U2 Rw2 Uw R D2 Rw B2 Rw2 F2 Uw Rw2 B2
*2. *D Uw' R' Uw' L2 Rw' R' Uw Rw' D2 L' B2 F D2 L F2 R' B' Fw' F R2 F' Uw2 L' F2 D Fw R2 U' F2 Uw' Fw D L' Rw' B2 L' F' U2 Rw'
*3. *L Fw Uw2 U2 L' Uw2 U2 Fw' F2 Rw F Rw2 R B' L Rw' R2 Fw' L B' Fw2 L2 Rw2 Uw' L Rw R' Fw2 R' U L' B2 Fw F2 U2 F' L Rw' Fw' Rw
*4. *F' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 Rw F L' Rw2 Fw L2 B2 Fw2 F' Rw' R Fw F2 D Uw U L2 D2 L2 R' U2 L Fw U2 B2 D Uw2 Fw2 R2 Fw2 D' Rw' D F2 R2 B'
*5. *Rw2 B' F2 D R D U2 Fw' Uw' U' R Uw L2 Rw' D' U' R Uw' F' R2 F L D2 Fw Rw2 R2 D2 Uw' B Fw F' U' L Rw2 D' Uw U' L U2 R2

*5x5x5*
*1. *D' Dw B Bw2 F2 Lw Uw' Bw Lw' D Uw R Fw F2 D Dw' Fw Rw' R' Fw' F2 Uw2 Rw U' Bw' U R' Fw' Uw Fw2 L D Lw2 Rw2 R Dw2 L' F U Rw R2 F' Uw Bw' Fw' U2 L' Uw' R U Bw' Uw2 F2 U2 Rw' Uw' U Lw R Bw'
*2. *Dw Lw Uw' U' Lw' Fw2 Lw' R2 D Uw2 L2 D R Fw' U2 Fw' L Dw' B Fw Rw' B' U L' U' Lw D' B Fw F' U Rw2 Bw' F Uw2 Fw Lw2 Rw2 Dw Bw' F2 U L2 Dw' Lw2 Dw L D Bw2 U Rw2 F Rw B' D2 L2 Dw' Fw2 U' B2
*3. *Rw2 F' U' F D2 U2 B D2 Bw2 D2 Fw U L Lw Rw B2 Fw' F' L Lw2 Rw' Dw2 U2 B Bw' D2 L Lw U L2 Lw R D B' Bw Lw2 Fw2 Dw B' F2 Dw B U2 L' Bw Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 Fw L' D' Dw' U2 Bw F' Uw' R U2 Fw' U
*4. *U F2 D' Dw' Bw Rw2 B U2 Fw' Lw' Rw Fw Dw2 B' Uw' L D' Fw2 L' Uw' Bw F L' Lw2 F' U2 L2 D2 R2 F' L2 R2 B Bw D' U2 Bw2 U' R2 Uw U Rw Dw' Uw B2 D' Dw' Fw D Rw' Dw' U' Bw F' U2 F2 Rw F Uw' L2
*5. *B' L2 R Bw Dw B2 Bw2 F2 Dw2 Fw' U' R2 B2 Bw' F R2 U2 B Uw' U2 L2 Rw2 D' R' B Fw' Uw2 L' Rw B2 Bw2 Fw' L2 Bw2 L' Lw2 Rw' Dw' Uw2 L' Rw U L' F2 D2 Bw' R B2 Rw B2 Bw Rw2 R Dw2 Fw L Rw2 Fw2 D' Lw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *B' U 2L' B 2F' 2L' R' 2B2 2R2 R' F U R 2B' 2D2 3U L B 3F2 2F' 2L 3R' D' 2B' L' 2U' L2 2F' F R' 2D' 3F2 3R U F' 2L2 2R 2F2 U' B' 2L R2 2F 2R2 R2 D' 2B F' 2R' 3F' D 2F F2 L' 2D' F2 U2 2F U' B' 2B' 2F' D' 3U' L 3R' D 2U L2 U2 3R' 2R2 F' 3R' R B D' B 3R' R
*2. *2D 3R 2D2 2U 3F 2D' 3R2 2R' 2B2 F2 D2 2U' U B' 2F' F L2 D' 3U' 2R 3U2 3R' 2B 3F F2 2R' 2F2 2L' 3R' 2F R2 2D' B2 3R 2F2 2D' 2B' 2U2 2L' 3R2 2B2 2L' 2R2 B' 2R2 B' U' 2F' F2 2R2 2D2 2F2 U' 3R 2R R 2B 2F' F' R' 2D' B2 3R2 2R2 R2 U 2B R' D' F' 2D 2L U2 2R' 2F' 3R' R2 D2 U' 2F
*3. *2D2 3U2 U2 3F' L B' D2 2D 3U' 2U2 L' 2F' F' 2R' 3U' 3F' 2U 3F2 R' D 2D 3R' 2B' 3R D' 2B 2R' 3F2 2D' B 2B F' U2 L F 2R2 B2 2L 2U' B' 2R2 D2 2B D' L2 2D F2 2D' U' 2R2 F2 R B' 2B' D' U2 3R D' 2D' 2F2 3R2 2D' R 2F 3U2 3R' 3U' 2U' U2 3R' D 2F2 D2 3U 2U 3R 2D 3U 2R2 2B
*4. *2B R' F D2 L2 2F' 2L' 2R 2D2 F2 D U B R D B 3F2 U2 2L' R 2F' D2 R2 D2 2R' 3U' 3F L 3F F' 2L' 3U' R' 2U' R 2B' 2L' 2R' 2U' U B' D2 2L 2F' 2R 2D2 3R 2B' 2F' R' D 2B 2U L' 3R' 2R2 B2 2B' 3F' 2U' 2F' 2L 2R2 2B F D' U' 3F2 2F2 D' 2L 2R' 2D2 L' D 2U2 2L B2 2B 2L
*5. *L R2 B2 3R2 2R2 3U L2 2D' 2U' 2L2 3F2 D2 2B 2D B 2D' U' F' 3U 2U' R' F' D' B2 F 2D2 U 3F' 3R2 3F' 2L 2B' F D2 2D2 U2 L2 U 3F 3U' 2B2 2F F2 3U' 2L D 3U' U' 2R2 R2 B2 2R 3U2 2B2 U 2B' D' 2D' 2U' 2B' R U 2R2 3U 2U U2 L 3U 3R' 3F U' 2R 2U' 2F' F 2D2 2U2 2L R 2D'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2F2 2U2 F' 3R 2B2 3F2 R 3B2 3D 2F' 3U F2 3D' L2 3F 2R 3D U2 3L F2 2D 3B R2 U' 2F F' L' 2R 2D2 L R2 B 3B' 3F2 2F' F2 L' D2 F2 3D' 3R2 D2 2U 2B' 2D 2B' 2U' F2 3L2 2R' 2U2 B2 2R' 3U 3F' F R' D' 2U' 3B 2F2 U' 3R' F L2 3D 2F2 D' 3D' 2B 2F2 3R2 2F2 F2 2D F2 3U' U' F' 3D' U' 3R 3B' L2 U 3B2 2D2 B2 F 3R' R' 3F2 F D2 B2 L 2L 2B F' 2U'
*2. *3F L2 3L2 R 2D' L' 3B2 3U2 B L' R' 3B' 3F2 F' 3R 3B2 3R2 2F 3L2 U 2L' D2 3D2 2U' 3L R F' 3R' 3D2 2U2 3F' L 2F2 L' 2D 2L 2D 3R 2U 3L B' D' 2B R' 3U2 2U B 3D 3L 2D R2 3D2 L 2D' 3D' 2B F 2D' 3R2 2U R B2 3B2 F R' 3U' 2B' 2U2 2B2 2L2 2R' 2U B 3F' 2D 3R B2 L2 D 3D' 2L U' B' 2F F2 3U2 R2 2U 3L' 2U' 3F2 2U 2B2 3L' 3R' 3U' 2U' 2L2 2D B
*3. *D' L 2L2 3L D 2D 3U' U 2B' 3B' 3F' 2R 2F 3D2 L 2U B2 2D 3R2 3U2 F' 2L2 B' U2 2B 2F U2 2R 2F 3R' 2R 2U 2L 3D 2L2 2R2 D 2L' 3R D' L 3R 2F2 3R' 3B' F 2L' 3D' B2 2R2 3D' 2U' U' F2 2L 3B 3F2 F D2 2U2 U' F L 2L2 2D 2F' U2 2L R 3B 2L B F' D F R B2 2B2 2F2 U 2F 3U 2U R2 3D2 2U 3F F2 2U 2L 3L' R 3U' F' 3L' 2B' 2R 3U2 L2 2D'
*4. *2L' 2F R2 D 2R2 3B' 3F2 3L2 B' 2U' 2B L 2F' U' 2B' D' 2D' 2U' F2 U 2R B2 L 2L 3R' 2R' R 3B' 3F 2L 2R' 3U 3F' 3U2 F' 3U2 2U 3R 3U R2 B 3L' B' 3U' R 3D 2U' 2B 3D2 U 3F U 2L' 2R' 3U 2L2 3F' R' B 2F' 2D' 2U' 2B 3F' 2U' 2F 2D' 3B2 3R2 2R2 B' 3U2 2R 2B2 3L2 3F2 3D2 3U2 B' F2 L R2 3F' 3R' 3B' 2D' 2B 3F' 2F2 F2 3U2 3F2 2D' 3D 2U2 U 2F' 3L2 3F' 3L2
*5. *3L U 3L D R2 2D2 3D2 3R2 2D 2U L 2U U2 L' 2L' R2 B L 2L' 2B 3F 2F F 2R' B2 2U 2R 2B 3B F' 2U' 3L2 2R2 2U2 U2 B 3B' 2F2 3L' 2D' 3U2 2U B2 3B' F2 D' L 2D' B 3U' 2L' 3R' 2R2 R D 2D2 3B2 3D2 3U' 3B' 3D' 3B2 2R2 2D2 3U L' 3B 3R' 3B' 2F' F' D2 2F D 2D' 3D 2B' F2 3U 3L D' 2D 3B2 3U 2U 3B2 F' 2R' 3U' 3R 3F 2L2 3L' D2 U L 2U2 L 2B 2L'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U F' U2 R U' F' U 
*2. *F' R' F2 R' U2 F R' 
*3. *F' U R2 F' R' U' R F2 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D B2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 R2 F D2 F L D' L F' R' U' F2 
*2. *D2 L F2 D2 L R U2 R' B2 F2 R F D' B U2 R2 B U2 R U2 R' 
*3. *D2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 D' L2 U L2 U' F U' B' L U' R D' B L2 F' 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' Fw' R2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' U2 Rw' D' F2 Uw' U F2 D' B F2 Rw2 R F2 Uw2 U F' U' Fw' F' Rw Fw F Rw' B' L2 R' F' U2 Fw L Uw' Fw' R2
*2. *Fw' Rw F' Rw D2 Fw2 L Uw2 Rw2 R Uw2 Rw R U B F2 D' Uw Rw' D2 Rw' F R2 B2 Rw2 R Fw F Uw2 B2 R Fw' L' Rw' R2 Fw2 Uw2 U' Rw2 F
*3. *U' B' L2 F D2 Fw2 L2 D U' R' B' Uw2 L' Rw D2 B2 U' Fw F2 L' Rw2 D2 Rw B2 L2 Rw2 F2 U2 F' D Uw L' R' F' Uw2 R2 D2 R2 Uw' F'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D U Rw Bw Rw2 Uw' F' Lw2 Bw2 Lw2 Rw F' U2 F L2 Lw2 Bw' Dw' B2 Uw2 Bw Lw Rw B2 Rw2 R' B Bw' L2 D' B2 Lw D' F D' L Lw' Rw B Uw B2 F Uw' U B2 L2 Uw' B Bw' U' B' Bw F2 D U2 B Uw' R D2 Bw2
*2. *L Rw2 U2 Fw' L' Lw2 Rw2 D' Fw' Uw' U' F2 U2 Lw' D Dw Lw' F' Lw2 Dw' Fw F Rw D B2 D' U' B2 D Dw' Uw' U Rw' R' F Uw2 B' Fw' F2 Dw2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 U' Rw Uw' Bw' Fw Uw' U2 L B' Dw2 Fw' D2 B' Bw Fw F Lw2
*3. *Dw2 B' L2 R B' F Lw2 Fw2 L2 Dw B R' U2 Lw' R2 U' B2 Fw' D2 Dw2 Lw' F2 Uw B2 D' Dw R' Fw F L2 Lw D Uw' B2 Rw2 D2 Uw' Bw' Dw Lw2 Dw2 Uw2 B Rw' R B U' B' Fw2 F' D' Dw2 Uw Lw' Bw2 Fw F L2 R' D2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 L D2 B2 L D2 L D2 U2 L U B F2 U' R' D' U' R' D' U F' 
*2. *U2 B2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 R2 D2 R' D' F' R2 B D2 U' L' R' F U F 
*3. *F2 U2 B2 F2 L' F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L B2 R' D' R B L2 R' D F2 R2 
*4. *B2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 D F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U' L' F D2 L' D F2 R' D' 
*5. *L' F2 R' B2 R B2 F2 U2 L' F' L D' R2 D' L2 D' L B F' D 
*6. *B2 L2 B2 D2 R' F2 R2 B2 U2 L B' D U F L' F' L2 R' D' B L' 
*7. *B2 L2 R2 F' R2 F D2 U2 B L2 B R' D L' B2 L2 U2 B' L B' U' 
*8. *U2 R2 D' L2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 U F' L' D2 F U L' U F U' L' F2 
*9. *F2 L2 R F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 R F2 U L F U' L D R U2 R B L2 
*10. *U' R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U L2 D' U' F2 R' B' R2 F2 U' L' B' L' R' D' 
*11. *R' D2 R' U2 R U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 L D U R' B' U' B F D L' U' 
*12. *L2 D2 F2 D2 U' R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U' L' B U2 F' L2 D' R' F' R2 
*13. *F2 R2 B2 D2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 U2 F D U R' F U B R B' U2 R 
*14. *U2 B2 R F2 D2 B2 L' U' B2 U' R B' L B2 L' F D B2 L2 
*15. *R D2 L' R' B2 D2 L' B2 D2 R' U' R' D2 L2 U' L' B' F L' R' F' 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L U2 L U2 R' B2 F2 U2 B2 R' D' R' F R U2 L B R2 D2 F' 
*2. *R2 U2 B F R2 F' L2 D2 R2 B L2 F' R' U B D2 R' F' L B2 D2 
*3. *U2 B' L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F' U2 B' U2 F' L B' R2 B2 U2 R2 D' R2 U 
*4. *U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 L' R' F2 R' D2 U' F2 L2 R D F D' F' L2 B' R 
*5. *B2 U' L2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U R2 U' F' U R B' L' D2 U2 F U' B 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 F' U2 F' D2 U2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 R' U F U B2 R U2 L D' B2 
*2. *F2 R' D2 U2 L' U2 R U2 R' F2 D' U' R' D2 F' L' U F L2 F R' 
*3. *D L2 U' L2 B2 D R2 B2 D' U' R2 B2 U' R' B R F2 R' F' D' F2 
*4. *D2 B2 D2 L' D2 F2 L D2 L2 D2 R' D' R F' L2 B' D2 L2 B2 U F 
*5. *D' U' L2 R2 D L2 U L2 R2 U2 B R2 U' R2 D R B' L' U2 R' D' 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 L2 D' B2 R2 D F2 L2 D L2 R U' F' R' B F2 L' B D' U2 
*2. *U2 B2 L2 F' D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F L U' L2 F' D B2 U' L U' F' U 
*3. *F2 U2 R' D2 R' F2 R2 F2 U' B D' U L D F D2 L2 R2 B' 
*4. *R2 D' B2 L2 U L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D B' L2 B2 L' B2 L B' F 
*5. *L2 U' R2 D F2 R2 D L2 U F2 L2 U B' L2 R U2 F' L' F2 R2 B' 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 B R2 U2 B2 F' D2 R2 U2 L2 D L2 R2 B' U F' D B2 L' D' B 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' R U' F2 R F2 U' R' 
*3. *D2 R' F2 L2 F2 R' B2 F2 R2 D F D' L D' U L' B2 R U L2 F' 
*4. *R Fw2 F L2 D Uw B Fw' Uw2 U L Rw' Fw Rw' Uw2 F D L2 U2 F2 U B' F Uw L2 Fw D' Fw2 D Uw' U' L' R' B' Fw2 L2 B Fw L2 Rw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' R2 F' R2 F' U F' U' R2 
*3. *U' B2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U R F D U L' D' L' R2 F U' 
*4. *L' Fw R Fw' R' D2 Rw2 D2 B D2 Uw L R2 B' U' B2 F L' Rw B Rw R D2 F' D Rw D' Rw2 R' U2 B' L' D Uw' B2 U' R' B F R2
*5. *D F Dw' U B L2 Lw2 Rw2 D' Dw' U' Bw Fw' Rw2 Fw2 F' L' U Fw' Dw2 R B' D R' U Rw' D2 L Fw2 Dw Uw' U2 Rw' Dw' Uw2 B Dw2 Uw Bw Dw Rw' D Uw2 B2 Bw' Fw' F' D' Dw Bw' Fw2 Lw B' R' Dw2 Fw' U F' Lw2 Dw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=-1 / dUdU u=-1,d=0 / ddUU u=5,d=4 / UdUd u=0,d=0 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=2 / Uddd
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=0 / dUdU u=0,d=-3 / ddUU u=-2,d=4 / UdUd u=-5,d=4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=5 / UUdd
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=3 / dUdU u=-2,d=-4 / ddUU u=0,d=2 / UdUd u=-4,d=0 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=2 / ddUU
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=3 / dUdU u=4,d=-2 / ddUU u=-2,d=-5 / UdUd u=1,d=4 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=6 / UUdd
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=-5 / dUdU u=-3,d=4 / ddUU u=2,d=-5 / UdUd u=-5,d=3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=3 / ddUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L R' U' R L U L R U R' U R' L u l b' 
*2. *U' R' L R' U L' R' U L' U L R U R' U' L B u r' l' b 
*3. *R L R U R L' U' R U R' U L' U L U R' L B u r' l' 
*4. *U L' R' L U' R U L' U L B' u r' l' b 
*5. *L B' L R B L R' U' L' U B' U B L R L r' l' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(4,3) (0,6) (-1,5) (4,1) (2,0) (-3,0) (0,5) (4,1) (-4,0) (0,1) (6,5) (5,0) (0,3) (-5,4) (-1,3) (3,3) (0,0)
*2. *(4,0) (0,3) (5,5) (4,0) (-3,3) (6,3) (0,3) (-3,4) (-4,5) (-3,0) (6,0) (4,1) (-4,5) (0,1) (-4,0) (6,2) (0,0)
*3. *(0,-4) (0,-5) (-3,3) (-3,0) (5,0) (4,4) (-1,2) (0,3) (-3,4) (-3,0) (-3,0) (0,4) (-1,5) (4,0) (5,2) (-5,0) (-2,0) (0,0)
*4. *(0,3) (3,6) (-1,3) (6,1) (6,2) (-4,4) (0,3) (-2,2) (4,2) (6,4) (-2,0) (-4,0) (0,4) (-2,1) (0,4) (2,0)
*5. *(-2,2) (0,3) (0,3) (6,4) (-2,2) (3,4) (6,0) (-2,2) (-2,0) (0,2) (6,0) (-4,2) (6,2) (6,4) (6,0) (-2,2)


----------



## Toad (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow this is early...

*2x2:* (7.62), 5.22, 5.14, 6.53, (5.07) =*5.63*
Meh, no warmup, anti-sune on 4 out of 5 solves 

*3x3:* (13.94), 22.06, (22.99), 20.82, 20.48 =*21.12*
Lol the single wasn't even lucky. It's incredible how much I've gone downhill without practicing this.

*3x3 OH:* (33.15), 35.28, 43.59, 35.89, (52.50) =*38.25*
Stupid OH cramp on last solve killed the average 

*4x4:* 1:47.12, (1:34.81), 1:38.21, 1:38.50, (1:48.54) =*1:41.28*
Wow... Right after getting a 1:32 average of 12 

*2x2 BLD:*


*3x3 BLD:*


*2-4 Relay: 2:25.43*
Stupidly easy 2 and 3... Completely messed up centers on 4x4 

*Clock:* 11.21, (10.13), (DNF), 11.09, 11.63 =*11.31*
Coursework deadline = no practice this week.
Not too bad though, still too many little mistakes.

*FMC: DNF*
Completely ran out of time, couldn't find anything decent anyway 

Still haven't found my good event yet this week... Maybe it'll be OH and Clock


----------



## Muesli (Mar 19, 2010)

*2x2x2*
Average of 5: 4.69
1. 4.06 
2. 4.73 
3. 5.28 
4. (5.87) 
5. (3.16) 

_That looks suspiciously like sub-5. _


----------



## SebCube (Mar 19, 2010)

2x2x2:
1:	00:12.11	
2:	00:11.22	
3:	00:05.95	
4:	00:08.88	
5:	00:11.79	
Avg. 5: 00:09.99

3x3x3:
1:	00:26.53	
2:	00:31.28	
3:	00:28.02	
4:	00:21.64	
5:	00:26.78	
Avg. 5: 00:26.85 

4x4x4:
1:	02:52.02	
2:	02:45.02	
3:	02:34.87	
4:	02:45.04	
5:	02:44.78	
Avg. 5: 02:44.35 

2-3-4 Relay
1:	03:49.48	

Pyraminx:
1:	00:18.61	
2:	00:21.34	
3:	00:21.63	
4:	00:36.88	
5:	00:14.92	
Avg. 5: 00:22.68


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 19, 2010)

*2x2:* 6.40 (7.44) 7.17 7.08 (6.05) => 6.88

*3x3:* 19.27 (19.98) (16.77) 17.40 18.92 => 18.53

*4x4:* (1:35.53) 1:24.83 1:32.63 1:27.09 (1:18.79) => 1:28.19

*5x5:* 3:14.54 (3:27.77) (3:07.78) 3:21.02 3:15.00 => 3:16.85

*2x2 BLD:* DNF DNF 20.90 => 20.90

Comment: Yay, a success.

*3x3 OH:* 33.83 38.27 (39.24) (32.59) 34.19 => 35.43

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:56.36

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:46.75

Comment: 2nd straight sub-5; PLL skip on the 5x5 

*Magic:* 1.20 (1.18) (DNF) 1.34 1.48 => 1.34


----------



## Faz (Mar 20, 2010)

2x2: 3.66, 4.49, 2.18, 3.01, 3.03 = 3.23
Sq1: 14.22, 29.39, 19.40, 30.02, 25.42 = 24.74
Pyraminx: 5.12, 14.83, 5.78, 5.91, 6.83 = 6.17
2x2BLD: DNF(13.44), 13.32+, DNF(11.38) = 13.32
3x3: 9.96, 9.58, 8.65, 9.54, 9.53 = 9.55
4x4: 43.37, (38.91), 41.13, (45.01), 44.55 = 43.02 - omg my mum was interrupting me the whole time.
5x5: 1:16.95, 1:16.26, 1:30.80, 1:25.31, 1:17.72 = 1:19.99 -...crap
234: 1:01.94
OH: 17.67, 19.29, 18.82, 17.27, 21.44 = 18.59
6x6: 2:44.25, 2:47.44, 2:42.44, 2:54.89, 2:53.66 = 2:48.45
Megaminx: 1:34.04, 1:22.78, 1:34.22, 1:03.33, 1:23.77 = 1:26.86 - Lmao. 1:03 was PLL at 54s.
Magic: 1.34, 2.55, 1.50, 1.31, 1.71 = 1.52
2345: 2:24.09


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 20, 2010)

2x2: 6.05, 5.50, 6.08, 4.80, 6.15 = 5.88
Normal.
EDIT: I wish I had waited. Modded LanLan <3 
3x3: 18.66, (18.90), 17.43, 14.83, (14.71) = 16.97
Fail average. First 3 were full of lockups, last 2 were good which saved it.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 20, 2010)

2x2: 2.84, 3.20, 4.46, 2.96, 2.19 = 3.00
3x3: 10.68, 12.31, 11.30, 11.86, 14.46 = 11.82
4x4: 51.73, 54.14, 49.80, 49.18, 44.66 = 50.24 - OP, DP, DP, NP, PP
5x5: 1:39.21, 1:34.79, 1:39.86, 1:43.49, 1:33.47 = 1:37.95
6x6: 3:10.90, 3:04.55, 3:00.92, 3:10.80, 2:58.90 = 3:05.42
7x7: 4:42.58, 5:03.47, 4:58.93, 5:15.63, 5:00.12 = 5:00.84
2x2 BLD: DNF(30.88), DNF(42.18), 15.22 = 15.22
3x3 BLD: 1:30.31, 1:32.61, 1:43.03 = 1:30.31
4x4 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNS = DNF - grr..
multi BLD: 2/3 11:59
3x3 OH: 22.55, 21.23, 19.56, 20.48, 20.47 = 20.73
3x3 WF: 2:05.32, 2:30.43, 2:15.34, 2:03.90, 1:56.78 = 2:08.19
3x3 MTS: 1:00.35, 1:13.00, 59.64, 55.61, 1:09.45 = 1:03.15
2-4 relay: 58.88 - WAT?!  splits were approximately 1, 10, 47. PLL parity on the 4x4.
2-5 relay: 2:50.90
magic: 1.50, 1.54, 1.54, 1.50, DNF(1.32) = 1.53
master magic: 3.53, 3.98, 3.58, 4.34, 3.92 = 3.83
clock: 10.18, 10.36, 12.14, 10.98, 9.79 = 10.51
megaminx: 1:00.53, 1:00.95, 1:00.49, 1:06.13, 1:00.40 = 1:00.66 - lol! 0.21 SD
pyraminx: 6.76, 6.70, 7.50, 4.83, 4.79 = 6.09
Square-1: 8.52, 19.88, 23.00, 26.65, 14.94 = 19.27 - lol at the first solve 

FMC: 35

Solution: L F2 U' F2 D' F x2 F2 R F R2 U' F' U2 F U2 F' U R' F R F' U' R' F R F U M' U2 M U F2 (35)

2x2x2: L F2 U' F2 D' F (6)
2x2x3: x2 F2 R F R2 (10)
F2L3: U' F' U2 F U2 F' (16)
F2L+OLL: U R' F R F' U' R' F R F' (26)
PLL: F2 U M' U2 M U F2 (35)
1 move cancels

Good. Nice 2x2x3


----------



## Baian Liu (Mar 20, 2010)

*2x2:* 3.35, (4.87), 3.48, 4.63, (3.28) = 3.82
Ah... but I beat faz on the first solve 
*3x3:* 23.07, (18.50), (29.95), 18.77, 20.76 = 20.87
Really? I broke my PB earlier today and then this?
*234:* 2:06.20
Lol at 2x2 scramble.
*Pyraminx:* 17.17, 18.22, 18.17, (24.09), (14.91) = 17.85
I need method. Too lazy.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Mar 20, 2010)

*3x3*

33.09 31.81 (35.52) 30.25 (28.08) = 31.72

MUCH more consistent ZZ times. Also some improvement. Still working on COLL algs.


----------



## dada222 (Mar 20, 2010)

*3x3*: (34.60),34.85,36.50,37.46,(40.38)= 36.27
comment: amazing... but I deserve this...
*2x2*: 14.96, (20.42), 13.31, 18.22, (11.47)=15.50
comment: not bad...
*3x3 Fewest Moves*: 64 moves 
comment: at least I learnt a lesson... not competing in this again until I learn full PLL...


Spoiler



U' F B R2 B L' B' D

L U L' U F U' F' 

y L' U L U B U' B'

d' L U' L' d F U F'

U R U R' U2 F' U F

R U R' B' R B U ' B'R'B

l' U' L' U R U' l U R' U' L U R U' l' U


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Mar 20, 2010)

3x3: (15.78), 18.96, 20.41, 20.18, (22.91) = 19.85

What a ridiculous set


----------



## mande (Mar 20, 2010)

3x3: 19.70, 19.38, (17.27), (26.96), 20.54 = 19.87
Comment: OK.

2x2: 6.04, (5.51), 9.21, (11.75+), 6.63 = 7.29
Comment: Good.

3x3 OH: 33.70, 30.04, (27.15), 31.40, (35.73) = 31.71
Comment: Very good single, good average. The last solve would have been sub 30 had I not popped slightly on the PLL.

3x3 BLD: 1:44.28, DNF(2:18.33), 2:14.97 = 1:44.28
Comment: Even though its a very good time for me, I'm slightly disappointed. The first and third solves should have been faster.


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Mar 20, 2010)

2x2 : 2.83, 2.36, (3.01), 2.12, (1.92) = 2.44
3x3 : (8.52), 10.15, (DNF), 9.41, 9.08 = 9.55
4x4 : (46.93), (51.68), 49.34, 47.34, 49.83 = 48.84
5x5 : (1:22.66), 1:25.36, 1:27.87, 1:23.58, (1:28.89) = 1:25.60
6x6 : 2:47.70, (2:46.76), 2:49.15, 2:53.48, (2:46.23) = 2:50.11
7x7 : 4:43.99, (4:25.56), 5:52.35, 4:49.26, (5:52.64) = 4:48.53
2x2BF : 9.82, DNF, 9.83 = 9.82
3x3BF : 1:51.16, 2:29.11, DNF = 1:51.16
3x3OH : (22.29), 18.60, 20.02, 21.65, (14.93) = 20.09
3x3MTS : (47.55), 43.64, 45.17, 47.42, (40.71) = 45.41
3x3FMC : DNF
2-4 : 55.77, 
2-5 : 1:32.21
magic : 1.03, (DNF), 1.28, (1.01), 1.19 = 1.17
master magic : (4.89), (3.89), 4.35, 4.51, 4.40 = 4.42
clock : 12.98, 13.21, (12.24), 13.44, (13.75) = 13.21
megaminx : 1:40.04, 1:39.58, 1:37.72, (1:41.98), (1:35.62) = 1:39.11
pyraminx : 7.46, 5.72, (8.07), 4.60, (4.11) = 5.93
sq1 : 18.68, (17.79), 18.27, (18.72), 18.58 = 18.51


----------



## joey (Mar 20, 2010)

2x2: (7.47), 4.73, (2.63), 3.42, 3.22 = 3.79
good.

3x3: (10.77), 12.21, (15.66), 11.24, 13.01 = 12.16
first few solves of the day, so good.

3x3oh: 39.80, (32.50), (40.96), 37.68, 36.84 = 38.11
bad

4x4: (1:04.52), 55.58, (49.86), 55.96, 54.03 = 55.19
lame, but no warmup.


----------



## Isbit (Mar 20, 2010)

*3x3:* *00:40.20*, 00:24.54, 00:31.41, *00:24.45*, 00:33.15 = *29.70*
three failsolves. I'm deteriorating at cubing without a blindfold...
*3x3 OH*: *01:05.99*, 00:45.11, *00:40.71*, 00:49.23, 00:51.58*= 00:48.64*
*5x5:* 04:18.70, 03:56.85, 03:50.17, *04:54.98*, *03:45.36* = *04:01.91*
*2x2 BLD:* 44.77, DNF, DNF = *44.77*
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
OMG, I suck. No warmup though.
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, 
*Multi:* 5/6 35:08 
F**K!!!!!!! The last freaking cube popped! Twice!!!!!!! Would've been inofficial Swedish record otherwise 
*Square-1:* *01:12.05*, *02:40.07*, 01:45.31, 01:42.94, 01:33.55 = *1:40.60*
Very fast for me. 2nd solve had a massive pop.


----------



## Edam (Mar 20, 2010)

*2x2* (6.36), 12.66, 9.81, 7.50, (DNF) = *9.99*
*3x3* (15.30), 17.56, 17.61, 17.03, (18.05) = *17.40*
*4x4* (1:32.15), 1:24.90, (1:17.52), 1:27.03, 1:24.68 = *1:25.54*


----------



## robindeun (Mar 20, 2010)

2x2
1: (7.59)
2: (4.83)
3: 6.66
4: 6.38
5: 6.88 avg = 6.47

3x3
1: 23.13
2: 20.86
3: 21.84
4: (23.58)
5: (17.28) avg = 21.34

4x4
1: 1:41.68
2: 1:49.03 very bad!!
3: 1:24.33
4: 1:44.93
5: 1:35.55 avg = 1:39.10


----------



## Gunnar (Mar 20, 2010)

3x3 BLD: 2:01.35, 2:01.84, DNF (2:09.53) => 2:01.35

3x3 multi BLD: 5/6 33:23.43
Comment: First try on six cubes and I was sure I'd made it, but by some reason the first cube wasn't fully solved. I tried to speed up my memo (25:40), so this time is actually faster than my 5/5 attempt last week.


----------



## Micael (Mar 20, 2010)

*3x3x3BLD:* DNF 1:57.96 DNF
*multiBLD:* 9/12 = 6 in 58:19 [38:06]


----------



## Henrik (Mar 20, 2010)

Henrik

4x4BLD: DNF (11:15), DNF(15:00)
1st: Misinterpreted my last center image so two centers wrong.
2nd: must have switched two images because I had 3 wing wrong. Memo could not stick at all so slow memo of 8 or 9 min.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 20, 2010)

2x2: 8.30+, 6.94, 6.28, 7.02, 8.39 = 7.42
Why do I do so badly in 2x2 every single week
3x3: 19.54, 19.59, 18.35, 20.47, 19.51 = 19.54
Bad
Magic: 2.09, 1.83, 3.05, 1.83, 2.11 = 2.01
5x5: 2:27.83, 2:35.57, 2:07.33, 2:24.44, 2:16.80 = 2:23.03
I guess this is quite good, hopefully ill get something like this in Bristol!!

Megaminx: 2:02.48, 1:26.07, 2:02.44, 1:57.52, 1:56.40 = 1:58.79
Not a great average
But the 1:26 was awsome, a complete PLL skip


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 20, 2010)

*2x2*
(9.15), (6.69), 8.19, 7.59, 8.34 = 8.04

*3x3*
20.84, 20.88, 20.77, (21.34), (18.75) = 20.83

*Square-1*
(16.36), (DNF), 46.19, 45.15, 36.69 = Fail [42.68]
Comment: Very lucky first scramble


----------



## Wasil (Mar 20, 2010)

*2x2x2*:
1. 6,99
2. 5,13
3. 5,98
4. (7,49)
5. (3,97)

Avg5: 6,03 

*3x3x3*:
1. 23,45
2. 27,84
3. 23,61
4. 20,94
5. 25,62

Avg5: 24,23 (I haven't solving my cube for long time...)

*4x4x4*:
1. 1:39,76
2. 1:39,11
3. 1:46,66
4. (1:46,78)
5. (1:33,67) (Fastest solve with OLL and PLL parits^^)

Avg5: 1:41,84


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 20, 2010)

2x2: (4.07), 3.77, 3.66, 3.74, (3.55) = 3.72
3x3: (15.41), 12.27, 13.19, (11.79), 14.50 = 13.32
Pyra: 9.85, 12.95, 11.96, (6.31), (15.85) = 11.59
3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
OH: (26.35), 30.74, 31.27, (36.82), 27.01 = 29.68
4x4: 1:04.69, 1:03.94, (1:05.05), (55.64), 1:03.79 = 1:04.14
2x2 BLD: 32.53, 36.80, DNF = 32.53
2-3-4 relay: 1:15.97
Square-1: (25.47), 1:17.18, 43.45, 48.13, (DNF) = 56.25
Megaminx: 2:01.30, (2:08.96), 1:39.14, (1:33.71), 1:46.97 = 1:49.14
Magic: 1.16, 1.31, (1.06), (DNF), 1.13 = 1.20
2-3-4-5 relay: 3:44.92


----------



## PeterV (Mar 20, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 8.58, (8.78), 6.20, 6.17, (5.92) = *6.98 avg.*

3x3x3: 29.36, (25.80), 28.70, 31.27, (33.86) = *29.78 avg.*


----------



## CUB3R01 (Mar 20, 2010)

3x3: 25.58, 29.22, 21.88, 21.62, 29.42 = 25.54


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 20, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*Square1*: 38.72 52.80 1.17.88 1.15.94 1.00.78 = *1.04.17*
Comment: Lol at 1st. 2 paritys this week.
*Master Magic*: 2.86 3.51 4.80 2.91 2.80 = *3.09*
Comment: Hmmmmmm
*Magic*: 1.41 1.40 3.46+ 1.46 1.44 = *1.44*
Comment: Very consistent, except +2.
*3x3 OH*: DNF 1.04.17 1.05.31 1.31.13 1.19.59 = *1.18.68*
Comment: Okay
*3x3*: 24.86 25.60 22.56 25.45 26.36 = *25.30*
Comment: Not so good, but using new Haiyan. Not broken in yet, and I haven't learnt to love it yet.
*Megaminx*: 3.47.16 3.36.84 3.24.88 3.39.59 3.17.55 = *3.33.77*
Comment: Shocking.
*2x2*: 8.41 12.27 9.18 11.19 11.31 = *10.56*
*4x4*: 1.27.21 1.22.21 1.31.08 1.16.56 1.22.41 = *1.23.94*
Comment: Good. Litttered with paritys, but still good.
*5x5*: 2.28.93 2.19.03 3.28.72 2.55.27 3.01.28 = *2.48.49*
Comment: First 2 okay, 3rd,4th & 5th - don't ask.
*6x6*:5.23.71 5.12.17 4.55.80 5.08.08 4.57.27 = *5.05.84*
Comment: Alright
*7x7*: 7.46.71 8.07.13 7.47.69 7.58.19 DNS = *7.57.67*
Comment: Okay
*2-4 Relay*: *2.11.33*
*2-5 Relay*: *4.55.83*
*Clock*: 18.66 18.85 16.16 34.65 17.84 = *18.45*


----------



## Laura O (Mar 20, 2010)

*3x3*: 41.68, 27.63, 32.79, 35.97, 31.75 = 33.50
*Clock*: 09.20, 09.83, 08.30, 10.00, 09.49 = 9.51
*4x4*: 2:20.06, 2:08.34, 2:15.96, 2:27.80, 2:24.59 = 2:20.20
*Pyraminx:* 13.12, 15.12, 14.48, 10.86, 8.82 = 12.82


----------



## ManasijV (Mar 21, 2010)

3x3 BLD: DNF(1:23.11), 1:26.12, 1:49.41
First flipped corners. Last had a 10 second pause I think.
Can any one help me with transition from edges to corners execution? This is where I usually have pauses! (I use letters for memorizing both edges and corners) My memo has improved considerably. 29 s on the 2nd 35 s on the last.

3x3: 13.17, 14.38, 13.53, 13.81, 12.33
3x3 OH: 23.09, 25.76, 18.20, 24.83, 28.65
PLL skip
3x3 MultiBLD: 2/2 6:40.56
I need to change my journey it keeps getting worse


----------



## JunwenYao (Mar 21, 2010)

*Junwen Yao*

*2x2x2*: 5.72, (6.78), 6.48, (5.67), 5.96 => 6.05
Jesus! i mean so bad!
*3x3x3*: (15.93), 19.21, 16.05, 18.75, (20.94) => 18.00
Not good and not bad. 
*4x4x4*: 1:16.96, 1:14.88, (1:10.73), 1:18.74, (1:20.39) => 1:16.86
Keeping suck 4x4x4 on 2 week.
*5x5x5*: 2:38.90, 2:28.82, (2:42.00), (2:21.32), 2:41.55 => 2:36.42
*6x6x6*: 5:50.67, 5:57.91, (6:17.07), 5:51.07, (5:37.47) => 5:53.22
*7x7x7*: 8:15.92, 8:11.41, (8:26.09), 7:58.60, (7:40.87)PB => 8:08.64
No warming up.so ...i think it's good solve.
-----------------------------------------------------
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 1:20.95, DNF(1:16.25), 1:09.75 => 1:09.75
bad!bad,bad.  fun.
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 3:53.24, DNF(4:07.94), DNF(6:11.97) => 3:53.24
I'm not good for BL.I know.
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 3/3* Memo 24min Solve 11min =>35:42.98
It's my 1st try MB 3 cubes. i can't believe i got it!!!! Great!!!!!!!!! YEAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!
*3x3x3 One Handed*: (44.03), 41.80, 42.77, (35.15), 37.50 => 40.69
-----------------------------------------------------
*Pyraminx*: 10.17, (10.78), 9.73, 9.77, (6.18) => 9.89
Pretty good.  but i think 1st & 2nd can be best.PLL so slowest.
*Megaminx*: 2:31.37, (2:21.06), 2:30.45, (2:53.86), 2:30.36 => 2:30.73
*Square-1*: 1:05.42, (56.78), 1:16.69, (DNF), 1:23.58 => 1:15.23
Good.keep learning. 
-----------------------------------------------------
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay *： 1:47.63
Really bad.
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: 4:25.48


----------



## whauk (Mar 21, 2010)

3x3 OH: (17.61) (20.97) 18.43 19.86 18.15 = 18.81
3x3: (12.15) 14.15 13.14 (19.13) 12.41 = 13.23
4x4: 59.13 51.47 (1:10.39) 53.99 (46.69) = 54.86


----------



## Carson (Mar 22, 2010)

*2x2*
(16.97) (8.56) 15.56 13.29 10.79 = *13.21*
Comment: I thought I was improving... I guess I was wrong.

*3x3*
37.87 36.25 (28.99) (42.14) 40.64 = *38.25*
Comment: The consistency of my inconsistency is unmatched.

*4x4*
2:28.36 2:08.25 (2:44.45) (2:02.50) 2:07.59 = *2:14.73*
Comment: My new PB average. I am getting very close to my first sub 2 minute single 

*5x5*
(8:20.74) (5:32.23) 6:47.13 8:11.45 7:36.45 = *7:31.67*
Comment: I don't seem to be improving on this puzzle... however my dislike for it is growing stronger each solve!

*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 Relay*
Time = *3:11.11*
Comment: This was pretty good for me.

(Reserving a place for 3x3 BLD, I may try this tomorrow.)

*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 Relay*
Time = *8:00.00*
Comment: Yes, exactly 8 minutes. This relay was less than 29 seconds slower than my 5x5 average... go figure.

*2x2 BLD*
DNF 2:49.93 DNF = *2:49.93*

*Pyraminx*
38.76 25.19 (42.54) 24.00 (23.38) = *39.31*

*Fewest Moves* = *61 Moves*
Solution:
U L2 U L R' U F' (x2) U L' U' L U' L' U L U2 R' U' R U' R' U R Uw2 L U L' Uw2 (y2) U' R U R' U' F' U' F2 R U R' U' F' (y2) Lw' U' L U R U' Rw' F (y) R' U' R (y) R2 Uw R' U R U' R Uw' R2
Comment: My first ever attempt at this. (If it wasn't obvious) I hope the cube rotations are ok... I tried to keep them to a minimum.


----------



## Micael (Mar 22, 2010)

JunwenYao said:


> *Junwen Yao*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> *2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 1:20.95, DNF(1:16.25), 1:09.75 => 1:09.75
> ...



YOU ARE good at bld.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 22, 2010)

*2x2* : 3.48, (7.14), 5.34, 3.97, (3.22) = 4.26

*3x3* : 16.60, 13.83, (12.56), 13.35, (19.71) = 14.59

*3x3 OH* : 24.14, 23.25, (19.27), (29.17), 25.97 = 24.45

*4x4* : 52.83, (1:03.52), 54.80, 58.44, (51.75) = 55.36
..

*Square-1* : (12.78), (59.30), 47.38, 31.86, 39.02 = 39.42

*Megaminx* : 1:50.40, (1:51.33), 1:49.47, (1:38.86), 1:49.43 = 1:49.77
ugh..

*5x5* : (2:38.37), 2:50.41, (3:19.14), 3:01.73, 2:54.99 = 2:55.71
Breaking in the V cube 

*2-3-4* Relay : 1:15.15

*2-3-4-5 Relay* : 4:04.57

*3x3 BLD* : DNF(2:04.47), 2:43.00, 1:46.46 = 1:46.46
Ahh, so rusty, I'm kinda happy about the 2:43 though. I did corners halfway then reversed it because I realized I executed wrongly


----------



## marthaurion (Mar 22, 2010)

2x2
Times: (7.86), 7.61, 6.27, 6.94, (5.09)
Average: 6.94
Not that bad…not too good either. Last solve was a PLL skip

3x3
Times: 16.46, (18.86), 18.59, (12.86), 17.90
Average: 17.65
PLL skip on 12.86.

3x3 OH
Times: (47.56), (55.59), 49.78, 51.63, 49.16
Average: 50.19
Wow…just bad…

4x4
Times: (1:45.63), 1:21.69, 1:31.81, (1:19.56), 1:44.58
Average: 1:32.69
I can live with this.

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
Time: 2:15.63
Pretty good solves.

Magic
Times: 2.11, (1.91), 2.09, (2.13), 2.05
Average: 2.08
Could be better.

Pyraminx
Times: (29.71), 19.78, 17.59, 14.58, (9.46)
Average: 17.32
Last solve was last layer skip. I really need to warm up before I solve pyraminx.


----------



## Novriil (Mar 22, 2010)

2x2:
5.71, 6.45, 6.55, 5.64, 8.50 = 6.24 (σ = 0.37)
So bad :?

3x3:
19.78, 15.24, 21.11, 18.37, 15.80 = 17.98 (σ = 1.64)
Okay..

5x5:
2:36.79, 2:34.20, 2:23.45, 2:25.90, 2:53.51 = 2:32.30 (σ = 4.64)
Failed on last one but otherwise great average!

3x3MTS:
2:15.23, 2:02.87, 3:03.22, 2:13.77, 2:37.13 = 2:22.04 (σ = 10.68)
First time participating in this.

3x3OH:
33.27, 54.18, 35.37, 37.60, 36.74 = 36.57 (σ = 0.92)
Nice.

magic:
1.60, 1.28, 1.68, 1.44, 1.52 = 1.52 (σ = 0.07)
I need a new magic...

Master magic:
4.95, 3.62, 5.42, 4.13, 4.03 = 4.37
PB single and average.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 22, 2010)

Just so everyone knows, this week is going to be my once per quarter where I'm allowing myself to compete in everything. So here's my fewest moves attempt.

Mike Hughey:

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *35 moves*

Scramble: D2 B R2 U2 B2 F' D2 R2 U2 L2 D L2 R2 B' U F' D B2 L' D' B 
Solution: R2 B' U L2 F' R2 D' U L U F2 U' F U2 L2 U' L' U L2 U' L' U2 B D' B2 U F' U' B U F U B D B'

2x2x2: R2 B' U L2 F' R2 D'
2x2x3: U L U
3x cross: F2 U' F U
fix edges leaving 5 corners: U L2 U' L' U L2 U' L'
fix 2 corners: U2 B D' B' . U2 B D B'
insert at .: B' U F' U' B U F U'
U U become U2 after 3x cross; B' B' become B2 before insertion; U' U2 become U after insertion.

Comment: Not bad considering my long break, but I guess it was a little lucky I found this. It took almost all 60 minutes. I kept trying to do NISS, but it didn't ever help. I realize this is a pretty weak result by current fewest moves standards, but I think it's still pretty good for me.


----------



## Toad (Mar 22, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Just so everyone knows, this week is going to be my once per quarter where I'm allowing myself to compete in everything. So here's my fewest moves attempt.
> 
> Mike Hughey:
> 
> ...



Nice solution, I DNFed this, totally ran out of time, even after spending over two hours I couldn't get a sub40...


----------



## Holger (Mar 22, 2010)

Holger:
*3x3x3:*(14.58) 15.11 (17.50) 14.75 16.59 =*15.48*
*4x4x4:*1:05.48 1:05.73	(59.62) (1:13.52) 1:06.06=*1:05.76*

*Relay 2-4: 1:27.16*
*3x3 Fewest move: 37 *

Solution:


Spoiler



2x X-Cross: L2 F' L U' L' R2 D U2 L2 D' L' F [R2] [U2] (12)

2 slots + some ll: U' F U F2 U2 F U' L' U L F U F' U  [R'] (14)

3-cycle: R2 F2 R' F' L F R F' L' F' R2 (11) 

My 3-cycle was kind of random, since i havn't figured out what to do if none of the corners has the correct orientation.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 22, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Just so everyone knows, this week is going to be my once per quarter where I'm allowing myself to compete in everything.



You couldn't resist the pull of the weekly comp forever!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 22, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Just so everyone knows, this week is going to be my once per quarter where I'm allowing myself to compete in everything.
> ...



I knew I couldn't - that's why I left myself this escape clause. (Note rule 4.)


----------



## pjk (Mar 22, 2010)

Patrick Kelly
*3x3:* 14.16, (17.47), 14.64, 15.66, (12.98) =>* 14.82*
*3x3 OH:* 28.88, 27.59, (23.45), (29.90), 28.91 => *28.46*
*3x3 BLD:* (2:00.48 DNF (2 flipped corners)), (2:33.75 DNF (messed up setup)), (2:38.53 DNF (memory problem)) => *DNF*
*4x4:* 1:02.00, (1:05.61), (56.67), 1:01.22, 58.38 =>* 1:00.53*
DP on all solves.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 23, 2010)

2x2: 8.45, (6.37), 8.16, (12.62), 9.05 = 8.55
Recognized the wrong alg on the 4th solve. Not bad, not good.

4x4: 2:00.33, (2:22.99), 1:53.17, 1:52.81, (1:32.53) = 1:55.44
First 2 were awful, last one was a pb. Almost a minute between best and worst xP


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Mar 23, 2010)

Broke my light last week so couldnt be bothered finishing in darkness. This week i will.

*2x2:* 11.84, 12.46, (8.00), 8.43, (12.54) = *10.91*

*3x3:* 27.79, 23.49, 25.14, (23.07), (27.88) = *25.47*
Good enough.

*4x4:* To be completed.

*2x2 BLD:* To be completed.

*3x3 OH:* (1:10.22), 1:00.69, 56.21, (56.42), 1;04.11 = *1:00.41*

*3x3 MTS:* To be completed.

*3x3 Fewest Moves:* To be completed

*2-4 Relay:* To be completed.

*Clock:* To be completed.

*Pyraminx:* (22.36), 18.22, 16.60, 14.59, (11.27) = *16.47*
Very Bad.


----------



## Novriil (Mar 23, 2010)

Mvcuber12 said:


> *2x2 : 2.83, 2.36, (3.01), 2.12, (1.92) = 2.44
> 3x3 : (8.52), 10.15, (DNF), 9.41, 9.08 = 9.55
> 4x4 : (46.93), (51.68), 49.34, 47.34, 49.83 = 48.84
> 5x5 : (1:22.66), 1:25.36, 1:27.87, 1:23.58, (1:28.89) = 1:25.60*
> ...



I just have to point this out.. Okay you got all the solves on 2-4 better than you're best solves on single attempts.. that might happen.

But 2-5???
If you're best 5x5 time was 1:22 then you solved 2x2, 3x3 and 4x4 in just 10 seconds.. wow!


----------



## ryo (Mar 23, 2010)

*FMC :*


Spoiler



Scramble: D2 B R2 U2 B2 F' D2 R2 U2 L2 D L2 R2 B' U F' D B2 L' D' B
Solution: L F2 U' F2 D' F x2 L U' D R2 U D' F2 L' F2 R F R2 U' F' R U R2 F2 R F' U' R' F' R U2

L F2 U' F2 D' F _ 2x2x2 bloc _ 6
x2 *
F2 R F R2 _ 3x2x2 bloc _ 4 (10)
U' F' R U R2 F2 R F' _ 8 (18)
U' R' F' R U2 _ 5 (23)

Insert : L U' D R2 U D' F2 L' _ 8 (31) at *


*31 HTM*


----------



## aronpm (Mar 23, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 18.90, (22.50), 19.27, (16.72), 17.86 = 18.68
Comment: Meh.

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF, DNF(2:06.66), DNF(2:34.59) = DNF
Comment: 
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(27:31.1), DNF(31:57.23), DNS = DNF
Comment: First try was off by a 3-cycle of centres, r2 and then 3-cycle of wings.


----------



## coinman (Mar 23, 2010)

Novriil said:


> Mvcuber12 said:
> 
> 
> > *2x2 : 2.83, 2.36, (3.01), 2.12, (1.92) = 2.44
> ...



Maybe he misunderstood the relay thing and solved only a 2x2 + 4x4 in the first event and a 2x2 + 5x5 in the last?

Anyway, Mats is getting extremely good at al cubes - he is actually matching Feliks on the 3x3!


----------



## joey (Mar 23, 2010)

He will have meant 2:32 obviously.
As for the 55 *shrug*
2 + 9 + 44 = 55. Easily possible.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 23, 2010)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* 
*3x3x3:* (44.95), (27.48), 38.84, 33.45, 43.95 = *38.75*
(2nd solve is close to PB - had easy cross)
*4x4x4:* 2:46.06, (2:08.76), (2:58.51), 2:16.28, 2:22.83 = *2:28.39*
*5x5x5:* (4:48.23), 4:41.64, 4:24.63, 4:22.36, (3:55.48) = *4:29.54*
*6x6x6:* 
*7x7x7:* 
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 1:17.80, (1:12.59), 1:22.31, 1:20.42, (1:36.59) = 1:20.18
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 
*Magic:* 
*Master Magic:* 
*Clock:* 
*MegaMinx:* 
*PyraMinx:* 
*Square-1:* (4:17.26), 2:39.63, 2:13.48, (1:33.05), 2:13.19 = *2:22.10*


----------



## LarsN (Mar 23, 2010)

Lars Nielsson:

5x5x5BLD: 14:12.68
18:63.14 14:12.68 DNF(15:15.78)
14:12 is new PB. The DNF was because I forgot to fix centers after preorienting. I do that a lot, but I only preorient centers in ~ 1 out of 5 cases.


----------



## JunwenYao (Mar 23, 2010)

Micael said:


> JunwenYao said:
> 
> 
> > *Junwen Yao*
> ...



China is great BLD's country. a lot of cubers can BLD solve in 2min. So i think i'm not good at BLD.

Note:Thank you for your compliment.I think i'll be better.


----------



## Stini (Mar 23, 2010)

*FMC: 34 HTM*

Solution: U D L' D2 L D B R F' R' F D' B' D R D R' D R2 D B' R' L' D F U2.' R2 U' L2 U R2 U' L D' 

For inverse scramble with U' pre-move:

2x2x2: D L U'. F' D' L
Siamese 2x2x3: R B D' R2 D' R D' R'
Leave 3 corners: D' B D F' R F R' B' D' L' D2 L D'

Insert U L2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 U2 at the dot, cancelling 3 moves.

Difficult scramble! Bad edges in the end caused me a lot of trouble and I had a hard to find a decent end.


----------



## Lumej (Mar 23, 2010)

Lumej

*2x2:* 8.61, (12.84), 9.63, (7.19), 12.46 = 10.23
*3x3:* 24.28, 24.91, 25.45, (25.82), (22.23) = 24.88
*magic:* (1.80), 2.43, (4.72), 1.91, 2.56 = 2.30
*234:* DNF
_I don't know how this happened... somehow my 2x2 wasn't solved... how could I miss it?? ahhh... I must be really stupid to DNF a relay =)_
*2345:* 5:49.72
_Huh, ...really? That's nice..._
*5x5:* 4:01.63, (3:32.43), 3:43.88, 3:41.19, (4:08.46) = 3:48.90
*3x3oh:* 1:17.22, 53.66, (50.91), (1:33.50), 1:26.15 = 1:12.34
*4x4:* (1:53.40), 1:54.28, 2:04.34, 1:57.59, (DNF) = 1:58.74
*sq-1:* 1:58.31, 1:50.00, (58.68), 2:01.15, (3:50.97) = 1:56.49
*Megaminx:* (3:43.86), 4:01.33, 3:47.34, 4:09.68, (4:20.94) = 3:59.45
*MTS:* 1:55.78, 1:58.50, (2:28.66), (1:51.65), 1:55.83 = 1:56.70
*2x2bld:* 3:14.80, 2:22.96, DNF = 2:22.96
*clock:* (DNF), DNF, 57.44, (32.59), 37.75 = DNF


----------



## ryo (Mar 23, 2010)

*2x2*
(5.10), 6.76, (7.96), 6.94, 6.12 = *6.61*

*4x4*
1:30.75, 1:38.28, (1:21.31), 1:42.21, (1:42.44) = *1:37.08*
DP each time except on the first solve... :-s

*3x3*
(14.45), 16.46, 17.36, 15.63, (17.41) = *16.48*

*2x2 - 4x4 relay*
*1:48.00*
(sub 2 for 2x2, lol scramble)

*Pyraminx*
(21.96), 14.66, 12.40, (10.67), 11.15 = *12.74*

*2x2 Blindfolded*
1:55.55+, DNF, *1:28.06+*

My FMC is on the previous page.


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 24, 2010)

*2x2x2:* (7.73), 6.23, 7.37, 7.29, (5.97) => *6.96 *

*3x3x3:* 20.69, 21.29, (23.50), 20.63, (20.52) => *20.87*

*2x2x2 BLD: 1:56.20*
1. 3:35.71 [1:20.14 + 2:15.57 - Failed half way though memo, had to start again]
2. 1:56.20 [54.59 + 1:01.61] - yay, new pb  - finally sub-2]
3. DNF [1:25.84 + 47.76 = 2:13.60 - memo failure I think]

*3x3x3 BLD: DNF*
1. DNF [10:29.94 + 7:26.41 = 17:56.35 - 5 edges + 4 corners, no idea what went wrong :-/]
2. DNF [10:22.02 + 6:28.78 = 16:50.80 - BUGGER only 3 corners out ]
3. DNF [17:29.77 + 7:41.39 = 25:11.16 - total failure, got distracted during memo, and forgot corners during execution. The 2 previous solves also caused my memory to get confused]
Overall: Total failure with 3x3x3 BLD this week :fp hopefully some better luck next time..

*3x3x3 OH:* (1:16.92), 1:12.94, (1:06.96), 1:14.76, 1:12.49 => *1:13.40 *
Comment: My first OH avg of 5 - harder than it looks!

*3x3x3 FMC: 36 moves*
Solution: R2 B' L' U' L' R' D2 B2 R' B D' R U' B2 U' B' L' B L D2 L F L' F' D' L' U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 D L'
Explanation:


Spoiler



Blocks: R2 B' L' U' L' R' D2 B2 R' (9/9)
F2L-1: B D' R U' B2 U' . D2 (7/16)
Insert at . : B' L' B L (4/20)
3 corners: L F L' F' D' L2 . D L' (8/28)
Insert at . : L U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 (A-perm), 1 moves cancels (8/36)
Comment: Very difficult scramble this week! Lots of blockbuilding dead ends. After finding a 16-move F2L-1 I was stuck again for LL, eventually finding the 4-move insertion to save my LL. Easy insertion to finish.


----------



## PM 1729 (Mar 24, 2010)

*3x3x3 FMC: 37 moves*

Scramble: D2 B R2 U2 B2 F' D2 R2 U2 L2 D L2 R2 B' U F' D B2 L' D' B 

Solution: U L2 U' L' U2 L2 F' R2 F U D2 F2 D' F2 D F L' D F' D F L2 D2 L' D' L D' L D' F B' L2 F' B D' L2 D' (37)



Spoiler



2x2x2: U L2 U' L' U2 L2 F' R2 U (9)
F2L-1:U' F U D2 F2 D' F2 D F (9-2=7)
F2L: L' D2 L (3)
2 Look OLL: L' D F' D F L2 D2 L' D' L D' L' (12- 4 = 8)
Last 3 edges: L2 D' F B' L2 F' B D' L2 (9)
AUF: D' (1)



FAIL. Lucky start, bad LL.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 24, 2010)

*2x2x2: Avg = 10.52*
12.54, (13.20), (9.38), 9.60, 9.41
_I only had one PBL, the first two solves had a Y perm. _

*3x3x3: Avg = 20.08*
18.65, 22.02, (18.36), (23.14), 19.57

*3x3x3 OH: Avg = 37.92 *
37.12, (33.49), (45.44), 34.58, 42.06

*3x3x3 BLD: = 2:57.18*
2:57.18, DNF, DNF
_Finally, I have ended my weekly comp DNF streak. _

*Multi BLD: = 0 points (1/2 [13:01.24])*
_I made sure that both the cubes were burnt into my head, I don't know why the first cube was out by 4 edges_

*3x3x3 FMC = 91*
Cross: z' y' R' F' L' B2 U2 (5 moves)
F2L #1: z2 U' F' U' F R' U' R (7 moves)
F2L #2: y' F R U2 R' F' L' U' L (8 moves)
F2L #3: F' U2 L F R U R' (7 moves) *Oops*
F2L #3: U B U' B' (4 moves)
F2L #4: U R U R' U2 R U R' (8 moves)
OLL: y2 R' U' F U R U' R' F' R (9 moves)
PLL: R' U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 (11 moves) *Oops* 
F2L #3: U R U' R U R' (6 moves) 
F2L #4: y U' F' U' F U' F' U' (7 moves)
OLL: F2 y' U R' U R U2 R' (7 moves)
PLL: U2 y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (12 moves)


----------



## qqwref (Mar 24, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> *3x3x3 FMC = 91*
> Cross: z' y' R' F' L' B2 U2 (5 moves)
> F2L #1: z2 U' F' U' F R' U' R (7 moves)
> F2L #2: y' F R U2 R' F' L' U' L (8 moves)
> ...


You can undo moves, you know. It doesn't matter as long as you have a solution written down at the end of the hour... (and it has to WORK, unlike yours )


----------



## Faz (Mar 24, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> *3x3x3 FMC = 91*
> Cross: z' y' R' F' L' B2 U2 (5 moves)
> F2L #1: z2 U' F' U' F R' U' R (7 moves)
> F2L #2: y' F R U2 R' F' L' U' L (8 moves)
> ...



Sorry, but due to the new WCA regulations, the maximum number of moves is 80. Just as a note, it's almost impossible to stuff up PLL in FMC unless you are retarded.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 24, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> *3x3x3 FMC = 91*
> Cross: z' y' R' F' L' B2 U2 (5 moves)
> F2L #1: z2 U' F' U' F R' U' R (7 moves)
> F2L #2: y' F R U2 R' F' L' U' L (8 moves)
> ...


Haha Zane this is funny


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 24, 2010)

Hmm, your right the solution doesn't work, I guess this can be taken away from the comp then or put as a DNF.
Lol I know, I stuffed up a PLL, the F2L is probably more of an embarressment because that's intuitive.


----------



## ManasijV (Mar 24, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> *3x3x3 FMC = 91*
> Cross: z' y' R' F' L' B2 U2 (5 moves)
> F2L #1: z2 U' F' U' F R' U' R (7 moves)
> F2L #2: y' F R U2 R' F' L' U' L (8 moves)
> ...



Haha


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 24, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007DUSS01

At least my FMC isn't this bad.


----------



## ryo (Mar 24, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007DUSS01
> 
> At least my FMC isn't this bad.




He solved this one with Jperms only


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Mar 24, 2010)

*3x3*
avg *14.57*
15.62, 14.39, 13.69, 18.36, 11.67

*4x4*
avg *1:21.27*
1:25.31, 1:06.94, 1:16.57, 1:23.43, 1:23.81

*3x3oh*
avg *29.91
*29.56, 30.63, 29.56, 37.42, 28.87

*3x3bld*
*59.87*, DNF, 1:11.95

*magic*
avg *1.43*
1.41, 1.91, 1.36, 1.36, 1.53


----------



## x-colo-x (Mar 24, 2010)

3x3BLD 1:17.92, 3:04.48, 1:40.02 =1:17.92
1:17 & 1:40 m2/old pochman, 3:04 m2/cocp


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 24, 2010)

The Italians have suddenly gotten amazing at BLD. Congratulations, guys!


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Mar 24, 2010)

2x2x2: 8.90 , 8.40 , 9.34 , (9.75) , (6.59) = 8.88
3x3x3: 18.77 , 17.28 , 17.80 , (17.22) , (21.03) = 17.95
4x4x4: 1:14.28 , 1:16.19 , 1:05.25 , (59.75) , (1:16.83) = 1:11.91
5x5x5:	(2:19.84) , (2:44.63) , 2:25.94 , 2:24.05 , 2:31.11 = 2:27.03
2x2x2 Blindfolded : DNF , DNF , DNF = DNF
3x3x3 Blindfolded : DNF , DNF , DNF = DNF
3x3x3 One Handed: (56.69) , (37.78) , 43.47 , 54.19 , 46.65 = 48.10
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:40.41
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 3:49.09
Magic: 1.81 , (1.50) , 2.15 , 2.34 , (2.75) = 2.10 
Clock : 28.96 , 24.27 , (20.41) , (DNF) , 31.63 = 28.29
PyraMinx: 25.59 , 21.71 , (34.27) , 29.43 , (16.05) = 25.58


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Mar 24, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> The Italians have suddenly gotten amazing at BLD. Congratulations, guys!



thanks mike  but we suck at multi


----------



## lilkdub503 (Mar 24, 2010)

Back for the first time since Feb 15
*2x2:* 12.27, 10.52, 8.69, (5.50), (12.68) = 10.49 Comment: Ask me what method I'm using.
*3x3:* (21.28), (28.93), 26.80, 22.56, 21.34 = 23.57
*4x4:* 2:15.03 [DP], 2:29.38 [DP], (2:43.40[DP]), 2:24.50[P], (2:07.55) = 2:22.97
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 2:46.86 Comment: About a 9-2:12-24 split. All good times, and luckily no parity.


----------



## Cawact (Mar 24, 2010)

3x3x3 26.79 (23.83) 25.63 28.08 (32.33) = 26.83
4x4x4 2:14.62 (2:36.03) (1:58.33) 2:13.10 2:09.38 = 2:12.37
5x5x5 2:55.52 (2:48.17) (3:27.59) 2:58.17 3:17.79 = 3:03.83	
3x3x3 BLD DNF 3:51.18 DNF (failed during memo)
multi BLD 2/2 16:37 

first weekly


----------



## sutty17 (Mar 24, 2010)

2x2x2: (6.81) (11.38) 8.45 9.92 9.96 = 9.44
3x3x3: (15.76) 18.37 (22.66) 19.94 22.59 = 20.30
4x4x4: 1:28.29 1:34.98 1:27.12 (1:37.40) (1:26.76) = 1:30.13
5x5x5: 2:52.84 2:46.58 2:46.15 (2:40.52) (2:55.28) = 2:48.52
7x7x7: (8:13.46) 8:25.08 (8:43.30) 8:22.22 8:14.96 = 8:25.70
3x3x3 OH: (43.17) 52.77 49.82 (DNF) 46.63 = 49.74
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 2:10.46
Magic: 1.59 (1.65) 1.63 (1.53) 1.56 = 1.59
Megaminx: 3:47.99 (3:35.38) 4:03.39 3:51.68 (4:32.76) = 3:54.35
Pyraminx: (14.06) 11.73 7.89 (5.73) 9.27 = 9.63


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 25, 2010)

*Mats B*

*2x2:* 40.82 30.89 22.25 14.84 53.23 = *31.32* uuuuuhh
*3x3:* 44.83 54.32 44.61 51.48 40.77 = *46.97* still learning OLL
*4x4:* 2:45.35 3:03.38 2:55.42 5:09.15 2:51.54 = *2:56.78*  finally sub 3!!!
*5x5:* 10:02.15 7:13.26 6:58.48 10:06.24 7:42.28 = *8:19.23* worse than normal
*2-4Rel:	4:04.13* rather good for me

*BLD*
*2x2BLD:* 35.00 77.86 dnf = *35.00* first ok, the last was even worse than the second
*3x3BLD:* dnf 2:19.05 dnf = *2:19.05* 3BLD does not work right now
*4x4BLD:* 14:42 dnf dnf = *14:42* ditto
*5x5BLD:* dnf 21:17 dnf = *21:17* But this is good! PB!!
*Multi: 4/7 = 1* in 49:30
Actually not dissatisfied. With the result yes, but with the memo and the time no.
I am on the right path again. No problem at all to make eight cubes timewise now.
Memo was correct and rather fluent. I think I was to hasty in the execution.

So all in all not so good with some very nice exceptions


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Mar 25, 2010)

2x2: 5.55
7.81, 5.53, 5.22, 4.70, 5.89
3x3: 22.63
21.29, 25.67, 20.92, 29.13, 19.81
4x4: 1:32.69
1:42.61, 1:32.06, 1:39.56, 1:22.18, 1:26.44
5x5: 2:41.08
2:45.86, 2:42.35, 2:51.90, 2:26.39, 2:35.04
6x6: 5:47.76
5:53.66, 5:49.50, 5:59.68, 5:40.12, 5:32.78
7x7: 7:18.34
7:43.23, 7:07.85, 6:56.14, 7:43.64, 7:03.94
3x3 OH: 57.31
57.42, 1:03.87, 54.45, 1:00.05, 52.20
3x3 BLD: 1:57.81
1:57.81, 2:35.80, 3:39.31
3x3 WF: 3:39.66
4:20.22, 3:50.73, 3:42.63, 3:25.63, 3:18.20
3x3 MTS: 1:28.21
1:31.17, 1:09.83, 1:19.79, 1:33.68, 1:34.81
3x3 MultiBLD: 2/4, 24:27
234 relay: 1:52.60
2345 relay: 5:00.82
Pyraminx: 10.40
11.84, 12.07, 10.29, 9.06, 8.66
SQ1: 41.06
23.20, 42.93, 43.56, 52.06, 36.68


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 25, 2010)

Cawact said:


> first weekly



Welcome!


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 25, 2010)

2x2: 3.67, (3.16), (5.12), 4.24, 4.09 = 4.00
3x3: (9.87), 11.81, 12.49, 12.43, (12.90) = 12.24
4x4: 56.21, 56.36, 58.15, (1:00.27), (55.03) = 56.91
5x5: 1:45.58, 1:55.17, (1:58.92), (1:34.80), 1:48.61 = 1:49.79 New PB single 
234: 1:12.77
2345: 3:03.49
OH: 24.29, (29.75), (21.19), 24.42, 27.64 = 25.45
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 20.10 = 20.10
Sq-1: (6.79), (15.20), 10.77, 12.61, 13.17 = 12.18 Stupid scrambles are stupid.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 25, 2010)

Here is my once-per-quarter full participation. It was fun doing everything again.  Hopefully I’ll do it again about 3 months from now.

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 9.00, 7.50, 11.05, 27.80, 9.18 = *9.74*
Comment: I messed up the last layer on the fourth solve and had to start again.
*3x3x3:* 20.33, 21.27, 22.02, 22.43, 25.18 = *21.91*
Comment: Woohoo! Sub-22. Amazing average for me.
*4x4x4:* 1:40.50 [O], 1:29.21, 1:59.88 [O], 1:49.83 [OP], 1:42.34 [OP] = *1:44.22*
Comment: Awful. I was just too erratic this week – must come from lack of weekly practice.
*5x5x5:* 2:30.46, 3:02.77, 2:29.72, 2:40.69, 2:39.50 = *2:36.88*
Comment: Not too bad. I’ve noticed that since not doing the weekly competition every week, my centers and 3x3x3 phases have both sped up, but my edgematching has slowed down. Second solve was a bad pop.
*6x6x6:* 6:05.33 [OP], 4:48.69, 4:59.22, 5:22.36 [O], 4:47.55 [OP] = *5:03.42*
Comment: I couldn’t bear the thought of having that 6:05.33 count, so I decided to skip really big cubes BLD this week. I’ll do them next week. On the first one, I was trying to do yellow for my first center, but I’m used to blue or white (usually blue). It seems like that always kills me. Color neutrality FTL (for me, at least). Still, I’m very happy with this average!
*7x7x7:* 8:06.47, 7:29.72, 8:03.89, 7:38.73, 8:23.59 = *7:56.36*
Comment: At least it was sub-8. Several bad pops on the fifth solve.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 37.33, 45.21, 23.27 = *23.27*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [1:23.91], 2:09.22, 1:40.36 = *1:40.36*
Comment: First one was off by 3 corners – so disappointing. Second one had a bad memory pause. Third one was actually a pretty tough scramble for me, so I’m pretty happy with the time.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 7:40.25 [3:43], 8:01.43 [4:23], DNF [7:26.10, 3:36] = *7:40.25*
Comment: Third one was off by 2 centers – I memorized one piece wrong.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [15:20.62, 8:53], 14:57.06 [7:06], DNF [17:12.63, 10:07] = *14:57.06*
Comment: First one was off by 9 centrals plus U and D turns – I executed the first centrals algorithm wrong; I didn’t reorient – there were only 8 centers solved, but I couldn’t find better. Second one was really easy; no reorient with 12 centers solved. To get a WR time, I generally need to memorize sub-8. Third one was off by 2 + centers (which I simply forgot to do) and 2 centrals (I memorized the wrong sticker on a piece); reorientation took me from 5 to 13 centers solved.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *8/10 = 6 points, 48:58.68* [30:03]
Comment: Wow, that was a nice memorization time! I did have a couple of recall problems, which is why execution was so slow. But this makes it look like I might actually be able to handle 12 sometime soon. Second cube had 3 edges wrong plus two more flipped; ninth cube was off by 3 corners because I cycled them the wrong direction.
*3x3x3 OH:* 39.93, 42.90, 1:18.53, 56.43, 49.44 = *49.59*
Comment: Lack of practice apparently killed me here. On the third one I messed up an R perm.
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:48.97, 1:37.97, 2:19.38, 2:24.44, 1:45.96 = *1:58.10*
Comment: I had a really bad foot cramp on the third one. On the fourth one, I forgot the V perm. The other three went really well, though.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:33.21, 2:05.56, 1:44.69, 1:38.50, 1:39.40 = *1:40.86*
Comment: Really out of practice here.
*2-4 relay:* *2:21.06* [OP]
*2-5 relay:* *4:48.36*
*Magic:* 2.06, 5.27 [3.27 + 2 = 5.27], 1.84, 2.02, 1.88 = *1.99*
Comment: Done BLD.
*Master Magic:* 4.44, 4.30, 4.94, 4.00, 4.59 = *4.44*
Comment: Done BLD.
*Clock:* 19.77, 18.21, 29.06, 16.31, 24.18 = *20.72*
Comment: Out of practice.
*MegaMinx:* 2:58.63, 2:47.94, 3:05.40, 3:02.91, 2:55.81 = *2:59.12*
*Pyraminx:* 1:02.97, DNF [1:44.66], 1:06.55, 1:04.19, 1:24.08 = *1:11.61*
Comment: Done BLD. Second one was off by just 3 edges.
*Square-1:* 42.68, 55.80 [P], 1:07.55, 49.19 [P], 43.26 = *49.42*
Comment: So I finally did it – I switched from Jason Baum’s method back to Lars Vandenbergh’s method. I’ve been thinking about doing this for quite some time, but when I started warming up for this week, I realized I had forgotten half the PLLs, so it seemed like it was time to do it. Having Dan Cohen’s selected list of algorithms to learn really helped – I learned about two-thirds of those and then did these solves. It was still a bit lucky – I think I average around a minute with this method – these were easy solves. I still don’t think Jason’s method is a bad method, but it does suffer from some drawbacks from my personal perspective. First, the algorithms for Jason’s method are much harder to remember – the moves are more random (at least to me). So if you don’t do them regularly, you forget them. Second, Jason’s algorithms aren’t going to be as useful for BLD solving the square-1, which I want to start working towards doing. Anyway, it’s nice to know I can already do almost as well with Lars’s method as I can with Jason’s method after just a couple of days practice.
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *35 moves*
Comment: See explanation earlier in thread.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 26, 2010)

2x2x2: 5.62, 5.67, 5.32, (5.92), (5.03) = 5.54
3x3x3: (12.38), 15.50, 13.25, (16.50), 13.94 = 14.23
Done right after a pb avg12...this made my pb avg12 even better.
4x4x4: (1:02.86), (1:14.11), 1:07.65, 1:07.41, 1:13.15 = 1:09.46
5x5x5: (2:18.31), (2:30.12), 2:24.19, 2:22.32, 2:22.25 = 2:22.92
7x7x7: (8:02.13), 8:12.42, 8:14.94, (8:23.17), 8:08.64 = 8:12.00
2x2x2BLD: 43.03, DNS, DNS = 43.03
3x3x3BLD: 2:59.23, DNS, DNS = 2:59.23
Oh dear
4x4x4BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF
Oh dear
5x5x5BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF
Oh dear
MultiBLD: 1/2 8:45.94
Oh dear
OH: 31.29, (29.30), 34.26, 32.12, (39.05) = 32.56
Feet: (1:34.09), 1:45.86, (1:50.13), 1:37.23, 1:41.02 = 1:41.37
MTS: 52.03, (56.27), 54.95, (49.71), 51.02 = 52.67
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:39.23
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:58.32
Megaminx: 3:31.09, (3:41.63), (2:52.16), 3:10.98, 3:15.12 = 3:19.06
Pyraminx: 6.66, 9.55, 7.80, (6.44), (10.25) = 8.00
Square-1: (1:57.31), 1:54.00, 1:42.95, 1:35.91, (1:32.94) = 1:44.29
Clock: 18.95, (20.42), 19.65, 19.41, (17.12) = 19.34
FMC: 35 moves U B' R2 B F' R2 F L' U L D2 L' U' L D F D F2 R2 F B R B' D' F D F' D' B2 R2 L' F U L' D'


Spoiler



This one was a little crazy so good luck following it.
Normal Scramble: U (create pair)
Switch to inverse (PM: U'): D L U' F' L (2x2x2) then R2 (create pair)
Switch to normal (PM: R2 L' F U L' D'): U from before, then B' R2 B (psuedo 2x2x3, so add the premove B2)
Switch to inverse (PM: B' R2 B U'): D L U' F' L R2 B2 from before, then D F D' F' D (3rd pair), then B R' B' (4th pair), then F' R2 F2 D' F' D F' R2 F (OLL). Leaves 3 corners. Insert L' U L D2 L' U' L D2 somewhere in the middle of this big jumble to cancel 1 move! I thought it might turn out 30-ish but couldn't find a decent ending even if I tried orientating edges. Shame, but it was an evil scramble to start with (hence the excessive NISS)


I'm really out of practise (especially at bld) so I'm not sure what to expect at Bristol...we'll see soon I guess!


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 26, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> *3x3x3 BLD: = 2:57.18*
> 2:57.18, DNF, DNF
> _Finally, I have ended my weekly comp DNF streak. _



Lol, well I guess I'll take over as the BLD DNF champ this week 

Nice time too!


----------



## Micael (Mar 26, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> *3x3x3 multiBLD:* *8/10 = 6 points, 48:58.68* [30:03]



I just loose the first place.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 26, 2010)

Micael said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3x3 multiBLD:* *8/10 = 6 points, 48:58.68* [30:03]
> ...



Yes, barely, but I'm still impressed more with your 9/12. I suppose if I had tried 12 that night, I might have managed 9/12, but I probably would have been even closer to 60 minutes than you were.

Oh, and you still get more points than I do in the overall standings - you still get those extra 4 points for the extra 2 cubes tried, but you only drop one place in the individual event standings and lose 1 point for that. So you get 3 points more than me for the total points. 

I think you're definitely better than me now at multi - you got good so fast! But I'll keep trying to improve.


----------



## Micael (Mar 26, 2010)

Ah, I don't really know the pointing system. That is cool. I am looking forward to be challenged at US National.


edit: I am going to read the thread about points


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 26, 2010)

Micael said:


> Ah, I don't really know the pointing system. That is cool. I am looking forward to be challenged at US National.



Wow - I didn't notice you were coming! I really look forward to meeting you!


----------



## jave (Mar 26, 2010)

Hopefully this isn't too late.

*2x2x2: 12.94*
(15.19)
12.46
11.80
(7.72) -- PLL skip
14.56

*3x3x3: 27.61*
29.78
DNF -- entire LL popped halfway through a J perm
29.11
23.93
(25.22)


*4x4x4: 1:58.57*
2:00.28 [P]
2:03.03 [P]
(2:03.09) [P]
1:52.40
(1:23.97) -- yay PB
Comments: Talk about weird times. I suck yet do not suck.

*3x3x3 OH: 1:16.64*
1:15.34
(1:01.71)
DNF -- accidentally stopped timer during solve :fp
1:25.80
1:08.78

*2-3-4 Relay: 2:30.62*

*Magic: 2.21*
(2.63)
(2.09)
2.18
2.28
2.16

*Pyraminx: 17.27*
20.22
(10.94)
(21.75)
17.53
14.05

*Sq-1: 1:32.26*
(1:43.02)
1:15.18
1:56.61
(33.84) -- whee PB
1:25.00


----------



## Kian (Mar 26, 2010)

2x2- 5.91, 6.19, 6.83, 5.84, 5.55
3x3- 17.92, 19.28, 15.63, 15.78, 17.54
3x3 OH- 28.98, 41.29, 28.26, 30.16, 30.99
4x4- 1:10.77, 1:10.01, 1:12.39, 1:12.48, 1:25.32
5x5- 2:04.06, 2:29.74, 2:17.87, 2:17.34, 2:16.51
2-4 Relay- 1:40.46
2-5 Relay- 3:38.15
Pyraminx- 9.09, 16.02, 9.75, 11.79, 14.82


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 27, 2010)

Magic: 3.05 4.87 3.15 3.67 DNF 
_ Oh well, it lasted 4 solves. two broken strings already. Only done about 30 magic solves btw, using beginners method. Next time making a popbuying order, I'll order 3 magics._


----------



## guusrs (Mar 27, 2010)

fmc: U D' R U F2 L F' R F L' F2 R' U' B2 R B2 R B' D' R' B' D' R2 F' R2 F2 U B' L' B' L' (*31*)

normal scramble: D' U make pairs 
switch to inverse scramble with pre-moves [ D U'] 
2x2x3 + pairs: L B L B U' F2 R2 F R2 D B R D (13)
F2L: B R' B2 R' B2 (18)
F2L: U R F2 L F' R' F L' F2 U' R' (29)
undo premoves: D U' (31)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 27, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Magic: 3.05 4.87 3.15 3.67 DNF
> _ Oh well, it lasted 4 solves. two broken strings already. Only done about 30 magic solves btw, using beginners method. Next time making a popbuying order, I'll order 3 magics._


Make a new string and restring it.


----------



## x-colo-x (Mar 27, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> The Italians have suddenly gotten amazing at BLD. Congratulations, guys!



thanks


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 27, 2010)

*Results week 12*

Congratulations Simon again. Still Mats is close, those two are in a class of their own in the totals. 
Actually Mats is beating Simon in more events than not, but then Simon competes in some more.

Those results ought to be final, but I have a hunch of some Englishman adding some results some 
time in the near future  (no one named M...l)

*2x2x2*(40)

 2.44 Mvcuber12
 3.00 SimonWestlund
 3.23 fazrulz
 3.72 Yes, We Can!
 3.79 joey
 3.82 Baian Liu
 4.00 MTGjumper
 4.26 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.69 Musli4brekkies
 5.54 kinch2002
 5.55 Hong_Zhang
 5.63 randomtoad
 5.88 nlCuber22
 5.98 Kian
 6.05 JunwenYao
 6.24 Novriil
 6.61 'rio
 6.64 robindeun
 6.88 Evan Liu
 6.94 marthaurion
 6.96 Cride5
 6.98 PeterV
 7.29 mande
 7.42 04mucklowd
 8.04 vcuber13
 8.55 dunpeal2064
 8.88 pierrotlenageur
 9.44 sutty17
 9.74 Mike Hughey
 9.99 Edam
 10.23 Lumej
 10.49 lilkdub503
 10.52 Zane_C
 10.56 jamesdeanludlow
 10.63 SebCube
 10.91 Inf3rn0
 12.40 jave
 13.21 Carson
 15.50 dada222
 31.32 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(51)

 9.55 Mvcuber12
 9.55 fazrulz
 11.82 SimonWestlund
 12.15 joey
 12.24 MTGjumper
 13.23 whauk
 13.32 Yes, We Can!
 13.50 ManasijV
 14.23 kinch2002
 14.57 zaub3rfr4g
 14.59 Hyprul 9-ty2
 14.82 pjk
 15.48 Holger
 16.48 'rio
 16.97 nlCuber22
 17.08 Kian
 17.40 Edam
 17.65 marthaurion
 17.95 pierrotlenageur
 17.98 Novriil
 18.00 JunwenYao
 18.53 Evan Liu
 18.68 aronpm
 19.55 04mucklowd
 19.85 DAE_JA_VOO
 19.87 mande
 20.08 Zane_C
 20.30 sutty17
 20.83 vcuber13
 20.87 Baian Liu
 20.87 Cride5
 21.12 randomtoad
 21.91 Mike Hughey
 21.94 robindeun
 22.63 Hong_Zhang
 23.57 lilkdub503
 24.88 Lumej
 25.30 jamesdeanludlow
 25.47 Inf3rn0
 25.56 CUB3R01
 26.83 Cawact
 27.11 SebCube
 28.83 jave
 29.70 Isbit
 29.78 PeterV
 31.72 Sir E Brum
 33.50 larf
 36.27 dada222
 38.25 Carson
 38.75 MichaelErskine
 46.97 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(36)

 43.02 fazrulz
 48.84 Mvcuber12
 50.24 SimonWestlund
 54.86 whauk
 55.19 joey
 55.36 Hyprul 9-ty2
 56.91 MTGjumper
 1:00.53 pjk
 1:04.14 Yes, We Can!
 1:05.76 Holger
 1:09.40 kinch2002
 1:11.88 Kian
 1:11.91 pierrotlenageur
 1:16.86 JunwenYao
 1:21.27 zaub3rfr4g
 1:23.94 jamesdeanludlow
 1:25.54 Edam
 1:28.18 Evan Liu
 1:30.13 sutty17
 1:32.69 marthaurion
 1:32.69 Hong_Zhang
 1:37.08 'rio
 1:40.72 robindeun
 1:41.28 randomtoad
 1:41.33 Wasil
 1:44.22 Mike Hughey
 1:55.44 dunpeal2064
 1:58.74 Lumej
 2:00.63 jave
 2:12.37 Cawact
 2:14.73 Carson
 2:20.20 larf
 2:22.97 lilkdub503
 2:28.39 MichaelErskine
 2:44.95 SebCube
 2:56.78 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(22)

 1:19.99 fazrulz
 1:25.60 Mvcuber12
 1:37.95 SimonWestlund
 1:49.79 MTGjumper
 2:17.24 Kian
 2:22.92 kinch2002
 2:23.02 04mucklowd
 2:27.03 pierrotlenageur
 2:32.30 Novriil
 2:36.42 JunwenYao
 2:36.88 Mike Hughey
 2:41.08 Hong_Zhang
 2:48.49 jamesdeanludlow
 2:48.52 sutty17
 2:55.71 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:03.83 Cawact
 3:16.85 Evan Liu
 3:48.90 Lumej
 4:01.91 Isbit
 4:29.54 MichaelErskine
 7:31.68 Carson
 8:19.23 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(7)

 2:47.87 Mvcuber12
 2:48.45 fazrulz
 3:05.42 SimonWestlund
 5:03.42 Mike Hughey
 5:05.84 jamesdeanludlow
 5:47.76 Hong_Zhang
 5:53.22 JunwenYao
*7x7x7*(8)

 5:00.84 SimonWestlund
 5:08.53 Mvcuber12
 7:18.34 Hong_Zhang
 7:56.36 Mike Hughey
 7:57.67 jamesdeanludlow
 8:08.64 JunwenYao
 8:12.00 kinch2002
 8:20.75 sutty17
*3x3 one handed*(31)

 18.59 fazrulz
 18.81 whauk
 20.09 Mvcuber12
 20.73 SimonWestlund
 24.45 Hyprul 9-ty2
 24.56 ManasijV
 25.45 MTGjumper
 28.46 pjk
 29.67 Yes, We Can!
 29.92 zaub3rfr4g
 30.04 Kian
 31.71 mande
 32.56 kinch2002
 35.43 Evan Liu
 36.57 Novriil
 37.92 Zane_C
 38.11 joey
 38.25 randomtoad
 40.69 JunwenYao
 48.10 pierrotlenageur
 48.64 Isbit
 49.59 Mike Hughey
 49.74 sutty17
 50.19 marthaurion
 57.31 Hong_Zhang
 59.17 Inf3rn0
 1:12.34 Lumej
 1:13.40 Cride5
 1:18.68 jamesdeanludlow
 1:19.26 jave
 1:20.18 MichaelErskine
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:41.37 kinch2002
 1:58.10 Mike Hughey
 2:08.19 SimonWestlund
 3:39.66 Hong_Zhang
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(16)

 9.82 Mvcuber12
 13.32 fazrulz
 15.22 SimonWestlund
 20.10 MTGjumper
 20.90 Evan Liu
 23.27 Mike Hughey
 32.53 Yes, We Can!
 35.00 MatsBergsten
 43.03 kinch2002
 44.77 Isbit
 1:09.75 JunwenYao
 1:28.06 'rio
 1:56.20 Cride5
 2:22.96 Lumej
 2:49.93 Carson
 DNF pierrotlenageur
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(22)

 59.87 zaub3rfr4g
 1:17.92 x-colo-x
 1:26.12 ManasijV
 1:30.31 SimonWestlund
 1:40.36 Mike Hughey
 1:44.28 mande
 1:46.46 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:51.16 Mvcuber12
 1:57.81 Hong_Zhang
 1:57.96 Micael
 2:01.35 Gunnar
 2:19.05 MatsBergsten
 2:57.18 Zane_C
 2:59.23 kinch2002
 3:51.18 Cawact
 3:53.24 JunwenYao
 DNF pierrotlenageur
 DNF Cride5
 DNF aronpm
 DNF pjk
 DNF Yes, We Can!
 DNF Isbit
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 7:40.25 Mike Hughey
14:42.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF kinch2002
 DNF aronpm
 DNF Isbit
 DNF SimonWestlund
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

14:12.68 LarsN
14:57.06 Mike Hughey
21:17.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF kinch2002
*3x3 Multi blind*(12)

8/10 Mike Hughey
9/12 Micael
5/6 Gunnar
5/6 Isbit
3/3 JunwenYao
2/2 ManasijV
2/2 Cawact
2/3 SimonWestlund
4/7 MatsBergsten
1/2 kinch2002
1/2 Zane_C
2/4 Hong_Zhang
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 45.41 Mvcuber12
 52.67 kinch2002
 1:03.15 SimonWestlund
 1:28.21 Hong_Zhang
 1:40.86 Mike Hughey
 1:56.70 Lumej
 2:22.04 Novriil
*2-3-4 Relay*(26)

 55.77 Mvcuber12
 58.88 SimonWestlund
 1:01.94 fazrulz
 1:12.77 MTGjumper
 1:15.15 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:15.97 Yes, We Can!
 1:27.16 Holger
 1:39.23 kinch2002
 1:40.41 pierrotlenageur
 1:40.46 Kian
 1:47.63 JunwenYao
 1:48.00 'rio
 1:52.60 Hong_Zhang
 1:56.36 Evan Liu
 2:06.20 Baian Liu
 2:10.46 sutty17
 2:11.33 jamesdeanludlow
 2:15.63 marthaurion
 2:21.06 Mike Hughey
 2:25.43 randomtoad
 2:30.62 jave
 2:46.86 lilkdub503
 3:11.11 Carson
 3:49.48 SebCube
 4:04.13 MatsBergsten
 DNF Lumej
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(16)

 2:24.09 fazrulz
 2:32.21 Mvcuber12
 2:50.90 SimonWestlund
 3:03.49 MTGjumper
 3:38.15 Kian
 3:44.92 Yes, We Can!
 3:49.09 pierrotlenageur
 3:58.32 kinch2002
 4:04.57 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4:25.48 JunwenYao
 4:46.75 Evan Liu
 4:48.36 Mike Hughey
 4:55.83 jamesdeanludlow
 5:00.82 Hong_Zhang
 5:49.72 Lumej
 8:00.00 Carson
*Magic*(16)

 1.17 Mvcuber12
 1.20 Yes, We Can!
 1.34 Evan Liu
 1.43 zaub3rfr4g
 1.44 jamesdeanludlow
 1.52 Novriil
 1.52 fazrulz
 1.53 SimonWestlund
 1.59 sutty17
 1.99 Mike Hughey
 2.01 04mucklowd
 2.08 marthaurion
 2.10 pierrotlenageur
 2.22 jave
 2.30 Lumej
 3.90 ZB_FTW!!!
*Master Magic*(5)

 3.09 jamesdeanludlow
 3.83 SimonWestlund
 4.37 Novriil
 4.42 Mvcuber12
 4.44 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(9)

 9.51 larf
 10.51 SimonWestlund
 11.31 randomtoad
 13.21 Mvcuber12
 18.45 jamesdeanludlow
 19.34 kinch2002
 20.72 Mike Hughey
 28.29 pierrotlenageur
 DNF Lumej
*Pyraminx*(19)

 5.93 Mvcuber12
 6.10 SimonWestlund
 6.17 fazrulz
 8.00 kinch2002
 9.63 sutty17
 9.89 JunwenYao
 10.40 Hong_Zhang
 11.59 Yes, We Can!
 12.12 Kian
 12.74 'rio
 12.82 larf
 16.47 Inf3rn0
 17.32 marthaurion
 17.85 Baian Liu
 18.34 jave
 20.53 SebCube
 25.58 pierrotlenageur
 29.32 Carson
 1:11.61 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(12)

 1:00.66 SimonWestlund
 1:26.86 fazrulz
 1:39.11 Mvcuber12
 1:49.14 Yes, We Can!
 1:49.77 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:58.79 04mucklowd
 2:30.73 JunwenYao
 2:59.12 Mike Hughey
 3:19.06 kinch2002
 3:33.77 jamesdeanludlow
 3:54.35 sutty17
 3:59.45 Lumej
*Square-1*(16)

 12.18 MTGjumper
 18.51 Mvcuber12
 19.27 SimonWestlund
 24.74 fazrulz
 39.42 Hyprul 9-ty2
 41.06 Hong_Zhang
 42.68 vcuber13
 49.42 Mike Hughey
 56.25 Yes, We Can!
 1:03.17 jamesdeanludlow
 1:15.23 JunwenYao
 1:30.15 jave
 1:40.60 Isbit
 1:44.29 kinch2002
 1:56.49 Lumej
 2:22.10 MichaelErskine
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(14)

31 guusrs
31 'rio
34 Stini
35 kinch2002
35 Mike Hughey
35 SimonWestlund
36 Cride5
37 PM 1729
37 Holger
61 Carson
64 dada222
91 Zane_C
DNF  Mvcuber12
DNF  randomtoad

*Contest results*

425 SimonWestlund
411 Mvcuber12
334 fazrulz
307 kinch2002
286 Mike Hughey
257 Yes, We Can!
250 MTGjumper
243 JunwenYao
242 Hyprul 9-ty2
208 Hong_Zhang
192 Kian
173 pierrotlenageur
167 Evan Liu
156 jamesdeanludlow
147 'rio
144 joey
144 sutty17
138 zaub3rfr4g
123 Novriil
120 whauk
119 randomtoad
119 marthaurion
116 ManasijV
112 Holger
110 pjk
99 Lumej
95 mande
91 Zane_C
89 04mucklowd
87 Isbit
85 Cride5
84 Baian Liu
82 MatsBergsten
75 Edam
70 nlCuber22
64 robindeun
64 jave
63 Cawact
62 Carson
58 vcuber13
45 lilkdub503
44 Micael
43 Inf3rn0
39 larf
39 aronpm
38 SebCube
38 Gunnar
34 Musli4brekkies
31 PeterV
31 dunpeal2064
30 DAE_JA_VOO
30 MichaelErskine
26 x-colo-x
25 dada222
24 guusrs
22 Stini
17 PM 1729
16 Wasil
15 CUB3R01
13 LarsN
9 Sir E Brum
2 ZB_FTW!!!


----------



## Shortey (Mar 27, 2010)

Lol at the 2-5 relays. =P


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 27, 2010)

*Multi*

Whoa, I was only fourth Swede in Multi 

Nice, both Gunnar and Viktor!! And what a time Gunnar, you can go for 10-11 with that speed 

@Morten, thanks for pointing out the Relay error


----------



## Gunnar (Mar 27, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Whoa, I was only fourth Swede in Multi
> 
> Nice, both Gunnar and Viktor!! And what a time Gunnar, you can go for 10-11 with that speed
> 
> @Morten, thanks for pointing out the Relay error




Thanks a lot, Mats!

I tried to go for speed this time, e.g. not repeat the memo as much as usual, and it worked. I think I should try 9 cubes, but right now I'm practicing 4x4BLD. 10 DNFs so far.


----------



## cubedude7 (Mar 27, 2010)

next time I'll competit too


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yay! Not last at 2x2x2 BLD  .... kinda takes the sting out of the 3x DNF's on 3x3x3


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Mats will beat me soon..


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 29, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Those results ought to be final, but I have a hunch of some Englishman adding some results some
> time in the near future  (no one named M...l)


I don't know who that might be 
With organising the Bristol Spring competition this weekend I haven't had enough time to complete my events and I'm simply too tired to finish them! I will have to suffer a gap in my charts  This week I will be back on track.


----------

